# Calculating Calories / Here's Help



## ORACLE (Jan 4, 2005)

Click on the link below when you get there put in the food item and it will do a search.  When it finds the item it will tell you how many calories, protein, etc...per item.  It also tells you how much fat is out of those calories.  Pretty good if your counting calories or trying to eat healthy.


http://www.calorie-count.com/


----------



## pincrusher (Jan 4, 2005)

very helpful post thanks.   i use corrine nesters book of food counts. it also is an excellent place to go to get protein, fat, & carbs totals


----------



## ORACLE (Jan 4, 2005)

I was joking with my wife about calories and big macs and found this site.  It's helpful if you just want to punch in a food item, found some interesting %'s


----------

